# Saturday, 6-25-16



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Had a great day on the water- 








... ran out to the Twelve Mile Buoy and picked up a couple perfect eating size kings. 








Ran out past the "The Nipple" and found "blue water", just no fish. 








Stopped at the Ledge on the way back and picked up some Beeliners. 
Then stopped at a couple reefs in Florida for snapper- but had a tough time with the "Tax Man".









Really an all around great day with the wife!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for the pics and the report Mike. Looks like a great day you both had!


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice Mike!


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

good size mingos there!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

It does sound like a fun day. Dang the tax man !


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Tks for the post, always luv the fishee pics.


----------



## Joe_Lee (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice video!


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Great Post.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great report.
Whyme


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

thx for sharing capt!


----------

